# Rhinestone's kids



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here they are in all their gold glory!  Pity they're both boys, but at least they're healthy boys.

A36...
Peekaboo

































A37...
Sleepy

























Together...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww how cute! I love their color and their spots! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...... so adorable congrats..........  :thumb: .


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

VERRRRRRY CUTE!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:lovey: I just love the color! Congrats on such handsome boys. Are you keeping them?

Gina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!  So different in color from Mama too, pity they are boys but they and mama are healthy :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful congrats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone! Yes they are so itty bitty and so cute. Loving watching them hop!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

too cute! 

those darn boys kill you when they're that cute, don't they? I always find myself thinking "if only you'd been a girl..."  I have one like that right now, of course I had reservations for a doeling and got a single buckling... oh well  

but, most importantly of course, they're happy and healthy and so is mama! congrats


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very Welcome.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

